# SWANS



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well it looks like I will be chasing swan this year. heck yea bring on the big white birds.I'm looking for a neck collar swan again.Good luck all.BTW I check with my cc and there a charge pending for it.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

very cool! 

if my son and his bud haven't drawn, you're welcome to borrow my decoys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun said:


> very cool!
> 
> if my son and his bud haven't drawn, you're welcome to borrow my decoys.


alright thanks. I might take you up on that if I don't get these other one done.before Nov.If your son and his buddy draw and they want to use my 6 they can if Im not using them at the time.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like I drew out too!!! Bring on the 747's!!!!!!


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

I just checked and can't express the same excitement yet. I'll hold out hope for a day or two.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like either me or my wife drew as well. Hopefully she did, it will be a ton of fun for her.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Looks like either me or my wife drew as well. Hopefully she did, it will be a ton of fun for her.[/quote
> 
> I hope it her as well.LOL that would be awesome see her kill one. good luck.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Thanks buddy.


Your welcome


----------



## Dckhunter13 (Sep 20, 2007)

How do you check?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

We are just checking our credit cards or bank accounts to see if it has a charge from the DWR.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dckhunter13 said:


> How do you check?


The DNR site has not beened updated with results yet. Those of us who have found out we drew did so by checking the credit cards we used to pay when applying.

You are going to have to call your bank and see if you have a $15 charge posting to your card from the DWR.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> Dckhunter13 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you check?
> ...


the DNR site has been updated, atleast for me. i now have a swan point, so it looks like im sitting out this year :| good luck to everyone who drew!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Another point for me this year. I didn't draw either.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Another point for me this year. I didn't draw either.


Dang it. next year.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

My 11 year old daughter drew out... first year hunting and I am stoked.
Best thing is the only reason she wants one is to eat. Last year my son and I both got swans and she ate the better part of both and wished for more. Now I gotta get busy finishing my lay-out boat.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome! congrats yall and better luck next time to you others. Theres few things better on a waterfowlers wall than a pic of a young'n with their first swan. The look on those faces is always the same... "HURRY UP AND TAKE THE PICTURE, THIS THING IS HEAVY"! 

Jeff, when was teh last time you drew?


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> Jeff, when was teh last time you drew?


Last year 










My dad drew last year as well.










I love hunting the big birds!!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO OOO°)OO Looks like I will be chasing swans this year. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Those pics are AWESOME JEFF! ..."timeless" comes to mind, very cool.

the kind of pics that will keep us getting up in the morning long after we are too old to get out ourselves. 


congrats hb, good luck! i havent checked yet, frankly im letting the boys have first take on the news and let them share it with me for a change.


----------



## Surf n turf (Oct 27, 2008)

Where do you check on the dwr website? Or does anyone have a link?

Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck to all the got a tag this year and better luck next year.Longgun did you put in as well ?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Surf n turf said:


> Where do you check on the dwr website? Or does anyone have a link?
> 
> Thanks


go here 
https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_Returncard ... fault.aspx


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Sucks...I drew the tag and my wife didn't. I really wanted her to draw. Oh well, lots of other hunting for her to do this season.


----------



## buckley (Aug 14, 2011)

well good luck to all you that drew, I didnt draw this year  this year has just been bad luck for me and drawing out, I didnt draw a single freakin tag


----------



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

I checked my draw history, a bonus point is now showing


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Neither credit card has been hit or my draw history hasn't been updated, still a chance!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

If a bonus point is not showing then you probably got your permit.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I told this girl I have been going out with, that I got a swan tag. She told me she wasn't going to hang out with me anymore, at that point a certain brad paisley song came into my head --\O (if you like country you will know the song I am talking about) She said she wasn't serious but I don't know. Oh well it was fun while it lasted. :-D


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

I got a hit on my CC. Great!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

No tag for me this year. My Dad got one, so at least I get to chase these birds in a different sort of way.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be chasing swan! Yes, finally.


----------

